# Almost a Monster



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Had a chance to get out last night, for some rainy weather hot ditch fishing... Got a report the fishing wasn't "HOT" from one angler, and from another the big ones were only hitting live bait. Well it wasn't looking good I had 6 of my "homemades". One of the reports was dead-on fishing wasn't "HOT" the other well you tell me, like I said I only brought 6 lures...






if you look close you might see the lure hung in the net.








I would like to thank Ben Kleeger for suppling the photos.


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

so much for big ones only hitting on live bait. But then again I can say I put one of your lures nest to a bait fish and could not tell the difference except for the yellow belly on the one you made me. But either way congrats on a good catch.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice catch on a home made lure. Youve got them dialed in.


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

My pleasure sir! Let's do it again soon.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice fish.... Did you get a weight?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Really nice!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Long, and fat, just as they should be.
Maybe your lure is preferred over live bait?


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

red_fish said:


> Nice fish.... Did you get a weight?


Thank you, Sir, I did not get a weight. Call it a character flaw put I can’t see killing/harvesting an animal I or a family member are not going to eat. In my mind the best eating trout are those between 19 and 22 inches and unless a fish is a record contender why kill it?


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

seeknfin said:


> Thank you, Sir, I did not get a weight. Call it a character flaw put I can’t see killing/harvesting an animal I or a family member are not going to eat. In my mind the best eating trout are those between 19 and 22 inches and unless a fish is a record contender why kill it?


EXACTLY!! glad to see that there are people out there that still like to fish for the sport and not to fill a cooler.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish! Congrats on the catch.


----------

